# Jessem Roller Guide - FIVE Stars



## scott0317 (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks for the write up. I just watched a video of them being used on a table saw. I think the added safety alone makes the purchase worth while. Just added it to my already long Christmas list.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

I have been tempted to try them out but I was curious as to whether or not they got in the way or in any way limited visibility?

Seems worth it if they hold the stock that well against the fence.

Thanks for the feedback. May have to put it on Santa's List!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice review, I think 100 for quality and safety is reasonable. Looks like I'm going shopping.


----------



## misterbig (Oct 22, 2013)

> Thanks for the write up. I just watched a video of them being used on a table saw. I think the added safety alone makes the purchase worth while. Just added it to my already long Christmas list.
> 
> - scott0317


I was wondering if they could be used on a table saw… Could you post the link?


----------



## scott0317 (Jun 1, 2014)

Here is the video I watched. I now realize that its a bit of a different set up. I will have to look at it a bit more but have to think there is a way to adapt it to work with both a TS and a Router


----------



## Kopion (Nov 10, 2014)

> I was wondering if they could be used on a table saw… Could you post the link?
> 
> - misterbig


I used mine on my tablesaw (though I don't know if this "approved use"). Works well. The only consideration (not even a problem, just a consideration) is if you're cutting thin, you need to make sure your push mechanism will clear the guides.


----------



## ward63 (Dec 12, 2009)

I have some board buddies which serve the same purpose but are much more versatile and half the cost.
http://www.amazon.com/Woodstock-W1105-Board-Buddies-Green/dp/B0000223VJ?SubscriptionId=AKIAIUEXTK5EVL2KRWRA&tag=powersept-20&linkCode=sp1&camp=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B0000223VJ


----------



## bandit (Mar 2, 2012)

> Thanks for the write up. I just watched a video of them being used on a table saw. I think the added safety alone makes the purchase worth while. Just added it to my already long Christmas list.
> 
> - scott0317
> 
> ...


 They have a set that's made for the table saw.


----------



## dougswoodworks (Nov 6, 2014)

Thank you for the write up. These just made my list of nice to haves.


----------



## zackm032488 (Sep 2, 2014)

> Thanks for the write up. I just watched a video of them being used on a table saw. I think the added safety alone makes the purchase worth while. Just added it to my already long Christmas list.
> 
> - scott0317
> 
> ...


I use mine on the table saw and router table. I'm also in complete agreement with the OP, these things are amazing.


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

Those table saw guides look great. Going to see if some caring relatives will buy them for me for Christmas.


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

Only problem is the ones for a TABLE Saw are $300. Almost the same as my table saw cost me


----------



## nicencutt (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks for the review. Two days ago I finally pulled the trigger and ordered the Incra offset router table & stand combo with the LS Positioner along with the Incra dust collector box. I have looked at the Jessum stock guides but thought I'd wait awhile on ordering them. I think I will go ahead and order now. I think the safety is worth it.


----------

